# I like this board!!



## Sulk (Apr 15, 2003)

Hello to all,
I have been viewing this board for a few weeks, and I think everyone in here is real supportive of each other, not to mention full of great tips!!I was down at the inlet near bogans bason two weeks ago and soaked some blood worms,, no fish, Is thereany good places to fish from shore around the Shark River, or Sandy Hook? Also I would love to try surf fishing, being I just bought a setup, but no Idea where to go. Pa boy... Any info will be appreciated. I would like to try again on 4/18 
THNX 

SULK


----------



## neuman (Oct 30, 2002)

hey sulky try the manasquan inlet south jetty for some herring or fish shark river at the tennis courts bulkhead for winter flatties theres two spots you should hook up and watch the guys who are hooking up if they seem friendly enough ask some questions (just not to many )ZOOMIN NEUMAN


----------



## Sulk (Apr 15, 2003)

Not used to this yet.. I added a new post instead of a reply. Sorry.


----------



## Fordcrew (Oct 26, 2002)

Welcome Sulk! Yes this is a great board I just wish more people would post on it.I guess everyone in NJ is too busy catching fish.lol


----------



## Sulk (Apr 15, 2003)

Thanks for the welcome Fordcrew,,I think Monday I will travel down , rent a skiff and see if I still know how to fish!!!Hoping the flounder are still around and try for a few stripers!! OR... just waste money on bait again LOL


----------



## SALTSHAKER (Dec 5, 2002)

Hey here comes a Jersey post.... the tennis courts in Shark River are good, and on the bend by the boat ramp. These are also good locations for Fluke (which starts tomorrow...5/3, As for surf fishing, I fish Belmar, just east of Shark River...go till you run into the ocean...find a spot near a jetty and get some fresh clams (if your preference is bait - mine is) if not plug the jettys, or the inlet from Shark River. There are a lot of beaches to fish, but in the season, they may just require you to have a beach badge between 9 and 6 I think. But if you are already on the beach it is not problem as long as you leave when bathers start showing up. Got a 35" 16lb line side yesterday of the sand in Bradley Beach,,(north of Belmar on ocean avenue....good luck...if you are coming east for the beach mail me....


----------

